# Rammstein - Völkerball



## Egil (Mar 5, 2007)

Völkerball is the newest live concert from Rammstein. I bought a 2 disc version with one DVD and a CD. This is just a little 'review' about the DVD.

The DVD has these bitrates:


Audio Bitrate: 755kbps (DTS 5.1 Track)
Mpeg2 bitrate: ~4-5mbps

The main concert is in Nimes, France.

Hm.. So where to start. Well, first of all, I think the track list from the main concert is really good - a lot of good songs! The live feeling is there throughout the entire concert, REALLY REALLY good use of the surrounds (I just love when the audience cheer in the rear channels- It's like being there!). The picture quality is good, but unclear some times. 

So, what about the performance from the band itself? What can I say... Rammstein are the kings of live concerts. They have such an awesome show, using A LOT of pyro and light effects. And they use it through the entire concert..! :jump:

Some songs I particularly like on this DVD is: Amerika, Los, Rammstein and Stripped. 

I won't comment much on the extra 'concerts' on this DVD (There are some live songs from England, Japan, Russia) - because I have barely watched them. The picture quality is worse on them, and they are in ordinary 2.0 stereo (Except from the live songs in England). 

They sing in German! But so what - I barely understand German myself, but I still love their music. 

*Overall, I'd give this DVD a 8 out of 10 !*

The reason it doesn't get a full score, 10/10, is because I think the DVD lacks some punch, and because the picture quality isn't that good ALL the time. About the punch: This DVD sure has a lot of punch! But compared to their older concert "Live Aus Berlin" - it lacks punch (Live Aus Berlin has some sick punch in it  )

*Check it out *




_I saw this concert on a 50" Panasonic PX70E. 
Klipsch speakers (RF5, RC7, RS35)
DIY RLP15" 
Harman Kardon AVR5550 Receiver_


----------

